# Watching HD on 2 HDTVs using Dish 942



## edp (Oct 31, 2005)

I know that the Dish 942 allows only TV1(living room) to watch HD programming, while TV2(bedroom) will program in SD.

Question: How can I configure the Dish 942 to be able to program HD on both of my Plasma HDTV's without having to purchase a seperate HD Receiver(ex: Dish 811)? There has got to be a way to do this - and is the only reason I would purchase the Dish 942, otherwise I would purchase 2 seperate Dish 811's.

Another option? What if I connected a Humax-Tivo DRT800(plays HD programs) to the Dish 942...then could I use the Humax to view HD in the bedroom? I could also use the Humax as my DVD & CD Player as well as record and burn shows onto DVD (which the Dish 942 will not do). *Humax says the DRT800 is compatible with the Dish 942.

Anyone have any suggestions on getting HD to my TV2(bedroom ) with the Dish 942?


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I've got my lcd in the bedroom connected to hdmi from the 942 and component to my main tv. The only problem is they both have to watch same program. I can set 942 to single mode and control the 942 from the bedroom with my no 2 remote. So much of what i watch is sports on locals. I have a radio shack tuner also hooked to my 32 lcd. this gives me hd on my locals. Your situation you might have to get an 811 to do what you want.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Sure, it can be done, but not without purchasing some sort of HDMI/DVI distribution amplifiers. For $200 more than another 942, you can distribute it to eight monitors.

That's just about 5 minutes worth of goggle research on my part. If you try harder, you'll probably find 1:2 distribution amps with a more reasonable price. Something around the area of "cheaper than an extra receiver."


----------



## josem3 (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe not many houses has two Plasma HD Tv's like you. That's why the 942 DVR was designed. You will finish to get another receiver like 811 for your bedroom.


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I am feeding my Mits WS-65813 via DVI and my Toshiba 40x81 via component from 942 in single mode, of course they are in rooms beside each other and you can't watch different stuff on both HD sets but it works fine

will you be watching both HD sets at once??

-Gary


----------



## edp (Oct 31, 2005)

Gary Murrell said:


> I am feeding my Mits WS-65813 via DVI and my Toshiba 40x81 via component from 942 in single mode, of course they are in rooms beside each other and you can't watch different stuff on both HD sets but it works fine
> 
> will you be watching both HD sets at once??
> 
> -Gary


 No...most of the time. I just want to be able to hookup the Dish 942 to both my HDTV's so that I can get HD on each one, without having to get another HD-DVR for the bedroom HDTV.. Most of the time I will be watching from one of the HDTV's only.

How is the HD Picture clarity in both rooms based on how you hooked them up with the Dish 942?


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

The HD picture is identical to both sets, if you want tme to get real nitty gritty, the HDMI output is slightly better than the component, I mean it is so slight it would take a videophile to notice it, save yourself some dough and get a 942 and hook it up like I am doing

the 942 includes a second remote(UHF) which can be left in the other room, everything you need(except some great long Component cables) is included with the 942

DVI/HDMI should not be used over 20ft without a booster, so use HDMI(for slightly better picture to main display) and then use component to that second HDTV, leave the UHF remote there and you are set to go

That Tivo unit does not handle HDTV, no device like that is produced that will handle HDTV, too much worry about Copy Protection

-Gary


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

Juist to add to what everyone is saying... Mine is hooked to my 50" DLP in the bedrooom via DVI/HDMI and to the 51" Sony CRT in the living room with a set of 75' component cables I fished through the walls and attic. 

Works great, but you have to watch the same thing on both TV's. It's cheaper than buying two 942's. I now have HD DVR capability in two rooms.

I'm seriously thinking of another set of long component cables and a component switch to feed it to the projector in my theater as well.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

How long can you go with component cables? Do you need a distribution amp?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Norm,
Using good quality cable (RG-6) you can go several hundred feet. It is imperative that the three video cables be the same length. I do this in my house at a length of 80 feet with no problems. I also use RG-6 for the audio.

Another option is to use CAT-5 cable with a pair of balun transformers like the PV921 from Energy Transformation Systems ( http://www.etslan.com) or something similar. I have not personally used these, but I've seen the manufacturer's presentation a few times. They look like a good idea. I'm not sure on the cost, but the installation would sure be easier than running all of that coax. You'd also need a PA807 pair and another run of CAT-5 for the audio.


----------



## edp (Oct 31, 2005)

My installer is having problems getting HD satellite signal when settiing up with Dish 942 with my Panasonic Plasma HDTV. DishNetwork says I do not need a new outside dish antenna as long as only get the standard HD Pak (8 HD channels) - otherwise I would need new dish if I ordered the additional Voom HD Pak.

DishNetwork says I would only need 1 connection from dish to the Dish 942 DVR to get the HD signal. Tried this without success. Now another DishNetwork representative says I will need a 2nd seperate cable from my dish antenna to run to my 942 in order to get the HD signal!

I also want to get HDTV on my 2nd HDTV in my bedroom using a conversion switch.

Question: Without having to spend more $ for an installer to run an additional 2nd cable from the dish antenna to the Dish 42 DVR, what is the best solution to:
a) Get HD signal on my main plasma(TV1) from the 942
b) What kind of switch need to also get HD signal on my bedroom Plasma(TV2)? My installer says this can be done, but he needs to first get HD signal to the living room plasma first(TV1).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

edp said:


> Question: Without having to spend more $ for an installer to run an additional 2nd cable from the dish antenna to the Dish 42 DVR, what is the best solution to:
> a) Get HD signal on my main plasma(TV1) from the 942
> b) What kind of switch need to also get HD signal on my bedroom Plasma(TV2)? My installer says this can be done, but he needs to first get HD signal to the living room plasma first(TV1). Thanks for your help!


EDP - if you have a 942, you need two cables, one for each tuner, unless you have a DP44+ Switch that lets you use the separator. If you have a DP44+ Switch, you can easily add another Dish for 61.5 or 148, depending on where you are for other channels at this time.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

normang said:


> EDP - if you have a 942, you need two cables, one for each tuner, unless you have a DP44+ Switch that lets you use the separator. If you have a DP44+ Switch, you can easily add another Dish for 61.5 or 148, depending on where you are for other channels at this time.


If you have a DPP Twin LNB you do not need a DP44. You can connect the 61.5 and the 110/119 and connect to the 942 with 1 cable and a separator.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

normang said:


> EDP - if you have a 942, you need two cables, one for each tuner, unless you have a DP44+ Switch that lets you use the separator. If you have a DP44+ Switch, you can easily add another Dish for 61.5 or 148, depending on where you are for other channels at this time.


*edit: as LtMunst said...* ...or have a DishPro Plus twin LNB at the Dish. It allows a single downlead with a separator at the back of the receiver.

The easiest way to get HD to a second TV is to run component cables from the receiver to TV2 and HDMI to TV1. Ov course, that means always watching the same thing on both. I am not aware of any way to get a single 942 to output different HD programming to 2 TVs.

With the DP+ 44 switch mentioned, you could have an additional HD sat receiver for TV2, without adding another dish.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Technically you can get two different HD shows to play on two different HDTVs but one will be composite video(SD resolution), but you can watch two diff. HD shows (with one downconverted)at the same time just not in HD.


Jon


----------



## edp (Oct 31, 2005)

deweybrunner said:


> I've got my lcd in the bedroom connected to hdmi from the 942 and component to my main tv. The only problem is they both have to watch same program. I can set 942 to single mode and control the 942 from the bedroom with my no 2 remote. So much of what i watch is sports on locals. I have a radio shack tuner also hooked to my 32 lcd. this gives me hd on my locals. Your situation you might have to get an 811 to do what you want.


1) Are you getting HD on both of your HDTV's(I assume you have 1 in living room and 1 in bedroom)? I heard that if you hookup Living Room Plasma to Dish 942 TV1 HDMI and then Composite to Dish 942 TV1 (Green, Blue, Red) to Bedroom Plasma, that I will be able to get HD on both HDTV's. The only compromise with this setup if that I will have to watch same TV Show on both HDTV's. Can you definately confirm this?

2) Also, when setup this way, can I also view 'recorded shows' on my bedroom plasma as well as my living room plasma?

I dont want to have to get another receiver (ex: Dish 811) in order to get HD on my bedroom HDTV.


----------



## edp (Oct 31, 2005)

I heard that I 'can' get HD on both my HDTV plasma's using the Dish 942 as long as it is hooked up this way:
a) Living Room Plasma to Dish 942 (via TV1 HDMi HDTV Digital A/V Output)
b) Bedroom Plasma to Dish 942 (via TV1 Component Output(green, blue, red)

The only compromise with this setup is that I would have to watch same HD channel on both TV's Can anyone confirm that this setup will work to get HD on both plasmas?

Also, what about getting HD Digital Audio Output to both plasmas? I have seperate surround sound systems in both rooms (Living room: Yamaha RX-V757 Receiver with Definitive Tech Surround Sound) (Bedroom: Bose Lifestyle Receiver - Surround Sound Speakers). Since the Dish 942 has only 1 Digital Audio Optical Output connection(I see it also has 2 composite audio outputs as well), I heard that in order to get HD Digital Audio to both systems, that I will need a 'POF-830 Digital Optical to Coaxial Audio Converter' connected to the Dish 942 and then...use a 'Y Connector' to split the digital audio output to my Yahama Reciever in living room and the Bose Receiver in the bedroom.
Can anyone confirm this will work? Any other options on getting HD Digital Audio to both receivers?


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a 57 inch Toshiba in family room, hd, hooked up to component. I have 32 " Philips lcd in bedroom hooked up to hdmi from 942. Like others have said you must be looking at same program on both. This works great for me / wife watches local on main tv from antenna and i watch hd on my lcd in bedroom. When she's not around i can watch hd from both sets( same channel)


----------



## edp (Oct 31, 2005)

deweybrunner said:


> I have a 57 inch Toshiba in family room, hd, hooked up to component. I have 32 " Philips lcd in bedroom hooked up to hdmi from 942. Like others have said you must be looking at same program on both. This works great for me / wife watches local on main tv from antenna and i watch hd on my lcd in bedroom. When she's not around i can watch hd from both sets( same channel)


Thanks for the confirmation on getting HD on 2 HDTV plasmas from the Dish 942 - was worried that I would have to get another Dish Receiver (ex: Dish 811 etc).

Are you only running 1 cable from your Dish antenna or did you have to run 2 cables to the Dish 942? What kind of Dish antenna do you have (I have a Dish 500)?

Also, know of any answers to my Q on getting HD Digital Audio to both plasmas and audio receivers?


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I had a 500 and with the use of a dish pro plus lnb, was able to use one cable with a separator just before the 942. However, I just installed a 1000 to replace the two dishes i prev. had. I now get 110, 119, and 129. The 1000 comes complete with lnb's( dish pro plus) and still run one cable with separator. I just have the one receiver. Others can help with the hook up if you add another receiver. I ran an optic cable from 942 to audio receiver to get hd audio. did not run to second lcd. Do know there is a splitter( which i have) to split the optic cable. this might work.


----------

